#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  сайт и переводы текстов

## Карма Палджор

Привет всем

Некоторое время назад был создан при поддержке Белоусова А.В. сайт по адресу site.gelug.ru (вполне возможно что адрес потом сменится и сайт переедет).

Все тексты, которые буду переводить в дальнейшем буду выкладывать там. Поэтому если есть пожелания (в том числе по переведенному), возможность дополнить какими-либо материалами и пр. - заходите.
Пока есть тексты:

- Тилопа и Наропа. Диалоги
- Накопление “kusali”: уничтожение четырех демонов единственной строкой
- Краткие заметки Цонкапы относительно текста Шантаракшиты Украшение срединного пути
- Сущность парашуньята-мадхьямаки
- Комментарий на Сутру Сердца, составленный Джнянамитрой 

Данные тексты можно найти в разделе библиотека. Тексты, которые были выложены здесь на форуме, скорее всего также перенесу туда.

Часть текстов будет закрыта для публичного прочтения (в частности тексты, касающиеся тантр), часть открыта.

----------

Aion (10.11.2010), Asanga (15.12.2010), Chhyu Dorje (09.11.2010), Dechen Zangmo (11.02.2011), Dondhup (10.11.2010), Jambal Dorje (10.11.2010), Joy (10.12.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.12.2010), Metalpac (31.12.2010), Rushny (17.12.2010), Sergio (11.12.2010), Sforza (09.11.2010), Аким Иваныч (09.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.11.2010), Алексей Самохин (12.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (09.11.2010), Вадим Асадулин (10.11.2010), Джигме (16.12.2010), Дордже (09.11.2010), Доржик (11.11.2010), Дролма Церинг (14.02.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (29.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (10.11.2010), Же Ка (09.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.11.2010), Марина В (05.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (12.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (11.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (10.11.2010), Уэф (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дополнено некоторыми материалами по практикам Дрикунг Кагью, Джангтер

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.11.2010), Joy (10.12.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.12.2010), Доржик (11.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Добавлена подборка практик божества богатства, переданных Гарчен Ринпоче.
Добавлены тексты практик Ваджрасаттвы (чоклинг терсар).

----------

Joy (10.12.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011)

----------


## Ирина Цветкова

Ищу Панча Ракша Сутру в переводе на русский язык. В инете есть ссылка только на санскрит. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ищу Панча Ракша Сутру в переводе на русский язык. В инете есть ссылка только на санскрит. Заранее благодарна.


Боюсь, что на тибетском данный текст отсутствует. Во всяком случае не встречал.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Боюсь, что на тибетском данный текст отсутствует. Во всяком случае не встречал.


у меня есть но как сканировать будешь (она кстати, примерно по объему как сутра золотого блеска), да и дхарани кто будет читать так просто. кстати, есть у меня небольшой тиб. текст с 5 основными мантрами  панчаракши.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> у меня есть но как сканировать будешь (она кстати, примерно по объему как сутра золотого блеска), да и дхарани кто будет читать так просто. кстати, есть у меня небольшой тиб. текст с 5 основными мантрами  панчаракши.


Мда. Со сканированием конечно будут проблемы. Тем более что такой объем.
А вот небольшой тибетский текст в принципе можно и набрать  :Smilie: 

Кстати какого название самого текста? В Кангьюре не удалось отыскать.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Текст Банзарагша часто читают в помощь маленьким детям.

----------

Дондог (08.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

На сайте заработал словарь.
Доступен для незарег-х пользователей. Пока туда включен (еще не полностью, хотя в течении месяца скорее всего это произойдет окончательно) словарь Рериха (без английского языка). Другие словари, как-то словарь Эрика, Цепаг Ригдзина, тибетско-тибетский, тиб.-санскрит, Хопкинса - будут добавлены позже. 

Если будут заинтересованные лица, то постепенно будет подключен и поисковик по каталогам различных собраний. То что из каталогов есть сейчас, возможно будет подключено только для зарег-х пользователей.

----------

Joy (10.12.2010), Rushny (17.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (15.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Словарь Рериха подключен полностью. Не сканы.
Можно пользоваться, если кому будет интересно. Далее будут подключаться другие словари, связанные с тибетским языком. Если у кого есть желание выверять словари, выправлять, дополнять и пр. - добро пожаловать на сайт. возможно работа над составлением тибетско-русского словаря (с включением санскрита) наконец-то будет продолжена (работа была остановлена несколько лет назад). Так что если кто хочет поучаствовать в этом проекте - пишите. Или заходите на сайт и пишите свои пожелания или пожелания об участии в работе с данным проектом. Всё можно будет обсудить.

Если кому интересно получить (или составить) каталоги того или иного собрания текстов на тибетском, то тоже можно обсудить на сайте.

----------

Joy (21.12.2010), Rushny (17.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.12.2010), Вангдраг (14.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (15.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

можно ли еще раз адрес сайта набить здесь?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> можно ли еще раз адрес сайта набить здесь?


Сейчас сайт находится на site.gelug.ru (в очередной раз благодарю за это Белоусова). Когда сайт будет более-менее заполнен материалами и отлажен - будет видно куда его переместить. Материалов много, возможных проектов также много. И вопросов, которые надо будет решать по ходу - тоже хватает.

----------

Joy (21.12.2010), Вангдраг (16.12.2010)

----------


## Asanga

Не очень понял приемы пользования словарем. Почему при наборе слова, выдает переводы все возможных вариантов с использованием самого слова, но не самого слова. Попробовал sems, потом rgyu. Наверное в обычном поиске по умолчанию лучше чтобы выдавал по условию "=" а не "content"

----------


## Джигме

Когда выложите сборник Дхарани сканы которого вам Доржик переслал?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не очень понял приемы пользования словарем. Почему при наборе слова, выдает переводы все возможных вариантов с использованием самого слова, но не самого слова. Попробовал sems, потом rgyu. Наверное в обычном поиске по умолчанию лучше чтобы выдавал по условию "=" а не "content"


FAQ написать? Напишу. Чтобы легче там было искать - выберите расширенный поиск. Будете искать в любом месте и по любым условиям (начало перевода, перевод, собственно слово, какая-то его часть и пр.).

Асанга - пишите сразу уж там, чтобы было с чем работать, а не замечания здесь.
Пожелания по работе сайта принимаются. И если будут корректные пожелания, то изменения на сайте будут происходить.

----------

Joy (21.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Когда выложите сборник Дхарани сканы которого вам Доржик переслал?


Вам выложить просто сканы? 
Или может еще и обработанный вариант?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Добавлена пара текстов Таранатхи, относящихся к Таре.

Для тех, что присутствует здесь из традиции Чоклинг терсар. дальше будут выкладываться тексты, которые относятся к вашей линии передачи и были переведены несколько лет назад. Если есть какие либо предложения или пожелания по дальнейшим переводам текстов - либо в личку, либо пишите на сайте.

----------

Joy (21.12.2010), Rushny (22.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Выложено несколько текстов Чогьюра Лингпы. Скачать можно после прохождения регистрации.

В наличии есть подборка практик подношений защитникам (перевод сделан на основании текстов, предоставленных Рангджунг Йеше. как говориться перевод уже есть, а поддержка работы отсутствует). Насколько мне известно, она не стоит в планах издания в ближайшее время. Включает в себя следующие тексты:
- Подношение торма Трём Корням вместе с защитниками Учения
- Ежедневное подношение торма, что объединяет в себе помыслы защитников Учения
- Практика из сборника практик Пема Гарванг Тхегдже Чхенпо
- Молитва составленная Микьё Дордже по просьбе Ринчхен Памо
- Практика подношения и молитва к Матери (Экаджати), Рахуле и Ваджрасадху
- Записи из устной передачи Марпы
- Краткие подношения и молитва шванамукхам, защитникам Килая
- Побуждение к [исполнению] деяний отца-матери владыки Махадевы
- Ежедневная практика подношения торма великому царю Вайшраване
- Краткое поношение торма защитникам терма и учений
- Молитва и пожелание из подношений торма Церингме
- Подношение торма Пехару, великому воинственному божеству

Пока данную подборку текстов выкладывать не буду, но если найдется тот, кто сможет поддержать сайт или работы на нем, это может быть сделано. пишите в личку, если интересно  :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (31.12.2010), Леонид Ринатович (31.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Поскольку сайт начал постепенно заполняться материалами, то обращаюсь к тем, кто может немного помочь с обработкой изображений для галереи на сайте. Есть несколько сотен изображений (черно-белые, качество разное), которые было бы хорошо обработать. На БФ периодически появляются вопросы о том, какого божества или лицо изображено. Может получиться некоторый справочник. Так что если есть желание - пишите. Лучше на том сайте в форуме. Там же и буду выкладывать то, что можно обработать.

----------

Joy (05.02.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Снова обращаюсь с просьбой относительно обработки изображений. И заодно - дополнительная информация.

После новогоднего отдыха открывается небольшой проект, посвященный переводу текстов по медицине с тибетского языка. Работа будет вестись на основании текстов из Тенгьюра (пять или шесть томов) и Ринчхен Тердзё (один-два тома). Приглашаются все желающие поработать над переводами или обработкой текстов. Исходные тексты будут выкладываться на site.gelug.ru в соответствующем разделе форума. Планируется делать не только перевод, но и составлять словари терминологии, справочники и пр.

Приглашаются все, кто хоть немного знаком с тибетским языком и тибетской медициной. Заодно можно будет улучшить свой уровень знания языка  :Smilie: 

Обсуждать проект желательно на указанном сайте.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (31.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

В общем на сайте выложены некоторые материалы по тибетской медицине для обработки и перевода. Доступны после регистрации. Находятся на форуме. Все дополнительные вопросы - просьба писать там.

----------


## Карма Палджор

В ближайшее время на сайте будет запущена система поиска по каталогам тибетских текстов. первыми в очереди стоят собрания Жидже и Чод. Кто хочет принять участие в составлении каталогов и подготовке их к публикации - обращайтесь на сайт.

----------


## Карма Палджор

На сайте появилась возможность заказать подготовленные тексты следующих материалов:
- Подношения и краткий ритуал-практика Благословенного Учителя Лекарей - Водоворот нектара-амриты, что полезен для других (Чогьюр Лингпа);
- Практики подношений защитникам Учения (содержит Подношение торма Трём Корням вместе с защитниками Учения; Ежедневное подношение торма, что объединяет в себе помыслы защитников Учения; Практика из сборника практик Пема Гарванг Тхугдже Чхенпо; Молитва составленная Микьё Дордже по просьбе Ринчхен Памо; Практика подношения и молитва к Матери (Экаджати), Рахуле и Ваджрасадху; Записи из устной передачи Марпы; Краткие подношения и молитва шванамукхам, защитникам Килая; Побуждение к [исполнению] деяний отца-матери владыки Махадевы; Ежедневная практика подношения торма великому царю Вайшраване; Краткое поношение торма защитникам терма и учений; Молитва и пожелание из подношений торма Церингме;  Подношение торма Пехару, великому воинственному божеству);
- Сокровищница-источник бессмертия. Ритуал практики долголетия Тхрома Нагмо;
- Чогьюр Дечхен Лингпа. Сокровищница ума. Глубокая капля Тары-Освободительницы. Внутренняя практика с ритуалом посвящения;
- Дюджом Линга. Цикл учений Лама-шитро - Учитель, объединяющий мирных и гневных божеств (ритуал освящения; Молитва линии передачи; Практика - Колесница пути освобождения; Подношение лекарства; Практика для повторения и медитации; Мантры;  Восхваление - Очищение двух завес; Подношение накоплений - Грозовые облака желаемого; Восстановление обязательств; Побуждение к исполнению обязательств; Ритуал сопровождения умерших; Приложение 1. Перечисление божеств)

К сожалению все тексты платные. Небольшие описания можно увидеть в разделе разное библиотеки. Там же и требования

----------


## Карма Палджор

В разделе каталоги сайта можно увидеть (и при желании скачать) первую часть каталога собрания Ринхен тердзё.
По завершению работ над ним, станет доступным в системе поиска по текстам

----------


## Карма Палджор

Для тех, кто желает получать новости про обновления библиотеки и пр. на сайте заработала подписка. Но если кто хочет поучаствовать в работе, то походите регистрацию и потихоньку включайтесь. Через какое-то время сайт может поменять место пребывания  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

На сайте появилось еще несколько небольших текстов.
- Песня - сосуды и соки сансары (Богдо Геген)
- Ритуал практики долголетия Тхрома Нагмо 
- Сутра Ваджракету (праджня-парамита)

Какие-то тексты скачиваются без регистрации, какие-то после прохождения регистрации. 
Если есть материалы, которые можно выкладывать в свободный доступ без проблем с авторами и издательствами, присылайте. После проверки будут выложены. 

Также обновился раздел FAQ.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну собственно сайт и переехал. 
Новое название - dharmalib.ru.
Сейчас на сайте идут работы по переводу некоторых сутр праджня-парамиты. Все кто хочет помочь сайту наполняться материалами, участвовать в проектах и пр.  - приглашаются. Любителям бесплатностей, прежде чем идти на сайт, советую подумать - бесплатно тексты позже будут только для тех, кто участвует в проектах. Хоть какая-то плата для поддержания проекта приветствуется. материалы с неба не падают, их тоже приходится приобретать. Да и работа требует затрат сил и времени.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну собственно сайт и переехал. 
> Новое название - dharmalib.ru.
> Сейчас на сайте идут работы по переводу некоторых сутр праджня-парамиты. Все кто хочет помочь сайту наполняться материалами, участвовать в проектах и пр.  - приглашаются. Любителям бесплатностей, прежде чем идти на сайт, советую подумать - бесплатно тексты позже будут только для тех, кто участвует в проектах. Хоть какая-то плата для поддержания проекта приветствуется. материалы с неба не падают, их тоже приходится приобретать. Да и работа требует затрат сил и времени.


Какой минимальный взнос для поддержания проекта будет достаточным позднее для получения доступа к текстам?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какой минимальный взнос для поддержания проекта будет достаточным позднее для получения доступа к текстам?


Лучшим взносом будет участие в проектах (и для себя и для других).  :Smilie: 

Часть текстов доступна сейчас для пользователей прошедших регистрацию (в частности тексты садхан). Часть текстов в свободном доступе. Даже если будет вводиться оплата текстов (данный раздел пока в стадии оформления, но со временем он заработает), она не будет большой. И скорее всего со временем будет снижаться.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Т.е. это будет выглядеть, как сообщество переводчиков, переводящих друг для друга?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. это будет выглядеть, как сообщество переводчиков, переводящих друг для друга?


Не совсем (хотя идея интересная). Там же не только работа по переводам, но и по словарям, галерее и пр. Часть проектов после завершения по ним работ будет конечно остановлена.

Переводчики будут переводить и для других, что в принципе и происходит. Там сейчас выложены переводы, которые либо уже были проплачены, либо бесплатные (например текст понравился, что работать с ним было одно удовольствие).

А сообщество переводчиков - это неплохо. При совместной работе в команде качество работ может улучшиться. Это в общем-то факт достаточно проверенный. А чтобы не было флуда, часть работ идет в закрытой части форума, куда доступ имеют только участвующие в проектах в той или иной степени. Сейчас большинство переводчиков работает само по себе (в результате та же сутра сердца в нескольких переводах  :Smilie:  ). И что получается? Когда начинается ретрит организаторы начинают бегать и искать переводчиков для текстов, которые скорее всего уже были переведены. И получается - что текстов для ретрита может и нет, не успели обработать, перевести, сверстать и пр. Вы же сами такое замечали не раз.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Лучшим взносом будет участие в проектах (и для себя и для других).


Если это намёк мне, то можешь свободно и безвозмездно размещать у себя любые тексты с daolao.ru с одним условием: ничего в них не менять без согласования со мном. : )



> Даже если будет вводиться оплата текстов (данный раздел пока в стадии оформления, но со временем он заработает), она не будет большой. И скорее всего со временем будет снижаться.


Это правильная идея. Замечательно, если именно так и будет!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если это намёк мне, то можешь свободно и безвозмездно размещать у себя любые тексты с daolao.ru с одним условием: ничего в них не менять без согласования со мном. : )


Это не намек. Но за предложение спасибо. Максимум что буду изменять, это формат (в формате pdf). Хотя в Кангьюре говориться еще про один или два текста, относящиеся к Ланкаватаре.  :Smilie: 




> Это правильная идея. Замечательно, если именно так и будет!


Тоже надеюсь.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не намек. Но за предложение спасибо. Максимум что буду изменять, это формат (в формате pdf). Хотя в Кангьюре говориться еще про один или два текста, относящиеся к Ланкаватаре.


Ну да, а на кит. есть минимум три версии Лс... %)
И если посвятить свою жизнь искл-но переводам Ланкаватары с разных языков, то хватит на несколько жизней. : ))
Что до pdf, то очень желательно делать их всегда с текстовым слоем и сохранением линков, если такие имеются -- на благо всех не только чувствующих, но ещё и умеющих читать : ).

----------

Марина В (15.02.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да, а на кит. есть минимум три версии Лс... %)
> И если посвятить свою жизнь искл-но переводам Ланкаватары с разных языков, то хватит на несколько жизней. : ))
> Что до pdf, то очень желательно делать их всегда с текстовым слоем и сохранением линков, если такие имеются -- на благо всех не только чувствующих, но ещё и умеющих читать : ).


Я хотел сказать, что в Кангьюре сразу после Ланкаватары следует еще один текст. Называется сердце или сущность речи всех просветлённых. И вроде как написано что является главой ланкаватары. Ну и где-то там дхарани еще лежат  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я хотел сказать, что в Кангьюре сразу после Ланкаватары следует еще один текст. Называется сердце или сущность речи всех просветлённых. И вроде как написано что является главой ланкаватары. Ну и где-то там дхарани еще лежат


Лс, насколько себе понял, это вообще собрание читтаматрийских сутр, а не цельный текст. До вон когда-то говорил, что найдена ещё одна, доселе неизвестная, глава (на санскр.), так что всё может быть...
А с дхарани из Лс мы ведь с тобою уже разбирались, сравнивая тиб. и санскр. версии, забыл?
Главку с дхарани я тоже перевёл. Хотя она, как на меня, совершенно неинтересная: переводить-то там практически нечего, да и главка -- очень краткая: дхарани -- и дхарани.

----------

Марина В (15.02.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Для Джигме и всех остальных.

В работе сайта произошли небольшие изменения. О появлении новых текстов здесь я сообщать не стану. Все кто подписан на рассылку (или на новости-rss) на сайте - своевременно получают уведомления о появляющихся текстах, проектах и пр.

Сейчас выложено еще несколько текстов различных направлений, в том числе относящиеся к Кагью, Ньингма, Гелуг. Переводы нескольких текстов из Кангьюра (в основном из раздела праджня-парамита).

Что касается мантр, дхарани и пр. Есть небольшой проект по переводу двух томов дхарани из Кангьюра (часть из них также включается и в раздел тантр там же). Со временем всё это добро появится на сайте. Что же касается мантр, то при составлении галереи (сейчас несколько человек работает над этим) и кратких описаний божеств и пр. - они будут прописываться там же в описании божеств. 

Еще одно обновление касается галереи. Один из разделов галереи (раздел и первые изображения в нем появятся в ближайшие дни) касается изображений, которые можно встретить в собрании Ринчхен Тердзё. Это и изображения ритуальных предметов, мандал, божеств. А также сюда будут включаться изображения т.н. амулетов и пр. Вместе с небольшим описанием изображения и "способа применения". Первые пробные изображения подобной тематики появятся сегодня-завтра. Благодаря доброте некоторых людей, работа над изображениями ведется.

Без активного участия и поддержки (работой, материалами, участием в проектах, финансовой поддержки и пр.), этот ресурс будет развиваться медленно.

----------

Вангдраг (05.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Хорошо бы еще в письмо-рассылку добавлять адрес сайта, чтобы можно было сразу переходить на него.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо бы еще в письмо-рассылку добавлять адрес сайта, чтобы можно было сразу переходить на него.


Поправлю шаблон. Только в простой рассылке или в rss?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поправлю шаблон. Только в простой рассылке или в rss?


Лично я только простой и пользуюсь.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лично я только простой и пользуюсь.


Поправил. Дальше рассылка должна срабатывать нормально.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Если кому еще интересно.
На сайте вылжены некоторые дхарани, в том числе встречающиеся в разделе тантра Кангьюра. Также небольшая статья о различных ветвях текстового собрания под названием Кангьюр. Дальнейшие уведомления можно получать подписавшись на рассылку или читая новости в виде rss-рассылки.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.04.2011)

----------

